# Scandalli Аккордеон на Баян



## Dc8 (2 Сен 2014)

Подарили на юбилей аккордеон Scandalli Super VI, лежит мертвым грузом, хотелось бы обменять инструмент на аналогичный баян ( по качеству).


----------



## MAN (2 Сен 2014)

Дарёному аккордеону на гриф не смотрят? В смысле клавиши там или кнопки

P.S. Я долго думал за какой из вариантов проголосовать, но, откровенно говоря, так ничего и не решил


----------



## vev (2 Сен 2014)

Кто б мне неглядя такой подарок сделал


----------



## zet10 (2 Сен 2014)

Я же предлагал поменять Ваш аккордеон на аналогичный баян,но Вы молчите.
Какой смысл тогда тему поднимать?


----------



## vev (2 Сен 2014)

zet10 (02.09.2014, 20:24) писал:


> Я же предлагал поменять Ваш аккордеон на аналогичный баян,но Вы молчите.
> Какой смысл тогда тему поднимать?


Юра, а если не секрет, что является в данном случае "аналогичным" баяном?


----------



## zet10 (2 Сен 2014)

Баян "Скандалли-Хромо Супериор"


----------



## Старков (3 Сен 2014)

Dc8,
Аккордеон Scandalli Super VI и баян Scandalli Hromo Superior - разные по стоимости, тем более Superior уже не выпускается.

Просите у zet10 баян Super VI.


----------



## zet10 (3 Сен 2014)

Старков (03.09.2014, 20:00) писал:


> Dc8,
> Аккордеон Scandalli Super VI и баян Scandalli Hromo Superior - разные по стоимости, тем более Superior уже не выпускается.
> 
> Просите у zet10 баян Super VI.


Действительно Супериор сняли с производства в 2013 году.
Но Аккордеон то который товарищь хочет поменять тоже не 2014 года,
Поэтому обмен я думаю разнозначный.
В ценовой политике они приблизительно одинаково стоили ,плюс минус 500 евро.


----------



## Dc8 (6 Сен 2014)

zet10 (03.09.2014, 21:27) писал:


> Старков (03.09.2014, 20:00) писал:
> 
> 
> > Dc8,
> ...


----------



## Dc8 (6 Сен 2014)

zet10 (02.09.2014, 20:24) писал:


> Я же предлагал поменять Ваш аккордеон на аналогичный баян,но Вы молчите.
> Какой смысл тогда тему поднимать?


Что за баян?


----------



## Dc8 (9 Сен 2014)

zet10 (03.09.2014, 21:27) писал:


> Старков (03.09.2014, 20:00) писал:
> 
> 
> > Dc8,
> ...


Так что за баян? Можно краткую характер-ку, год, срок экспл.


----------



## zet10 (9 Сен 2014)

Баян "Скандалли-Хромо Супериор",2013 года( из последней серии выпуска).
Характеристики; 
Белого цвета,в правой клавиатуре 13 регистров,4-х голосный,кассото (фагот,кларнет),
В левой 9 регистров,вес инструмента 11,5 кг.
В эксплуатации не был,но разумеется инструмент постоянно трестируется поточные аульными покупателями.
Ну как то так,если в кратце.


----------



## Dc8 (10 Сен 2014)

zet10 (10.09.2014, 00:40) писал:


> Баян "Скандалли-Хромо Супериор",2013 года( из последней серии выпуска).
> Характеристики;
> Белого цвета,в правой клавиатуре 13 регистров,4-х голосный,кассото (фагот,кларнет),
> В левой 9 регистров,вес инструмента 11,5 кг.
> ...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/0d2caa9c1b78/%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE.JPG

надеюсь на взаимность.


----------



## MAN (10 Сен 2014)

zet10 (10.09.2014, 00:40) писал:


> инструмент постоянно трестируется поточные аульными покупателями


Юрий, а не могли бы Вы также вкратце пояснить, что это всё означает? Через Вас потоком проходят покупатели из какого-то или каких-то аулов? Трестирование данного инструмента каким-то образом связано с использованием тресты (льняной либо конопляной соломы)? И, наконец, почему Scandalli Hromo Superior трестируется именно аульными покупателями, имеет ли это принципиальную важность?


----------



## vev (10 Сен 2014)

Конечно связано со вторым типом соломки! Используя ее Юра подсаживает на итальянские баяны и аккордеоны один раз попробовал и все... На себе проверял


----------



## zet10 (10 Сен 2014)

Прошу прощения,печатаю с планшета а он иногда редактируя такое выдает!))...
Имелось в виду конечно фраза" ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫМИ ПОКУПАТЕЛЯМИ"
Спасибо за поправку уважаемый MAN,по смеялся от души


----------



## Dc8 (10 Сен 2014)

zet10 (10.09.2014, 12:12) писал:


> Прошу прощения,печатаю с планшета а он иногда редактируя такое выдает!))...
> Имелось в виду конечно фраза" ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫМИ ПОКУПАТЕЛЯМИ"
> Спасибо за поправку уважаемый MAN,по смеялся от души


А планшет то ваш с камерой?


----------



## zet10 (11 Сен 2014)

*Dc8*, конечно,а то как же))


----------



## Dc8 (11 Сен 2014)

zet10 (11.09.2014, 01:02) писал:


> *Dc8*, конечно,а то как же))


так где тогда фото блин?


----------



## zet10 (11 Сен 2014)

Напишите мне свой майл ,и я вам отправлю фото.
Наша старая переписка разумеется у меня не сохранилась.


----------



## MAN (12 Сен 2014)

Dc8 (11.09.2014, 15:20) писал:


> так где тогда фото блин?


На фото блин , а на видео, как я понимаю, инструмент, аналогичный тому, который Вам предлагается на обмен


----------



## Dc8 (12 Сен 2014)

MAN (12.09.2014, 08:49) писал:


> Dc8 (11.09.2014, 15:20) писал:
> 
> 
> > так где тогда фото блин?
> ...


----------



## MAN (12 Сен 2014)

Dc8 (12.09.2014, 10:28) писал:


> За блин благодарю, понравился!


Ещё бы, с пылу, с жару блинчик-то... На здоровье! 
Dc8 (12.09.2014, 10:28) писал:


> Инструмент увидел, хотелось бы фото реального баяна, ну да ладно, дайте время для принятия решения.


 Роман, моё дело - сторона (шутки шутить да догадки всякие догадывать), так что по поводу фотографий реального баяна, а также уместности торга это уж Вы с Юрием (*zet10*) договаривайтесь. А ещё лучше встретьтесь с ним, тогда и инструмент не то что на фото, а живьём увидите, в руках подержите и поиграете на нём. Вы же, судя по профилю в Москве живёте, так в чём проблема?
Кстати, чёрным "Хромо Супериором" не так давно хвастался Владимир Бутусов, появлявшийся среди участников данного форума


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2014)

[/quote] Роман, моё дело - сторона (шутки шутить да догадки всякие догадывать), так что по поводу фотографий реального баяна, а также уместности торга это уж Вы с Юрием (*zet10*) договаривайтесь. [/quote]

Вот-вот, чего ж Вы с Юрой то напрямую не общаетесь. Телефон есть. Москва- город маленький. Звоните. Подъезжайте. 
Хочу правда отметить, что звук у Супериор ближе к Scandalli Super L. У шестерки тембрально он несколько помягче. Хотя на вкус и цвет. .. С другой стороны у шестерки нет одного из регистров: там нет, фагота-кларнета в прямой деке, а только фагот-кларнет кассотто. У Супериор есть и то и другое.


----------



## MAN (12 Сен 2014)

vev (12.09.2014, 11:21) писал:


> там нет, фагота-кларнета в прямой деке, а только фагот-кларнет кассотто


 Непонятненько, Евгений... фаготу с кларнетом и полагается по определению на ломаной деке находиться, а на открытой (иначе прямой) должны быть концертино (гобой) и пикколо.


----------



## Dc8 (12 Сен 2014)

MAN|12.09.2014 написал(а):


> [quote=Dc8|
> Кстати, чёрным "Хромо Супериором" не так давно хвастался Владимир Бутусов, появлявшийся среди участников данного форума
> 
> 
> А с какого Бутусов будет менять свой баян на аккорд?


----------



## zet10 (12 Сен 2014)

Конечно не будет он ни чего менять,тем более он его уже давно продал.


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2014)

MAN (12.09.2014, 11:38) писал:


> vev (12.09.2014, 11:21) писал:
> 
> 
> > там нет, фагота-кларнета в прямой деке, а только фагот-кларнет кассотто
> ...


Александр,
это скорее терминологический вопрос. Кто как называет. Кто гобоем кличет, кто кларнетом. И то и то встречается в литературе.
Вопрос не в этом. Факт в том, что на один регистр меньше и как раз очень интересного регистра то и нет.


----------



## MAN (12 Сен 2014)

Dc8 (12.09.2014, 15:06) писал:


> А с какого Бутусов будет менять свой баян на аккорд?


 Представленный в ролике инструмент предназначался им к продаже. Я во всяком случае понял именно так. Аккордеоны (клавишные) он тоже продаёт, так почему бы не допустить и вариант с обменом? Про чёрный цвет Вы сами изволили обмолвиться, вот я и вспомнил, что недавно видел у Бутусова на видео чёрный кнопочный "Скандалли". Вот его профиль на форуме: butusbayan Возьмите и напишите ему ЛС, если хотите, или в "Аську" к нему постучитесь, у меня-то какой смысл спрашивать?

P.S. Роман, уважаемый, ей богу, я уже начинаю сожалеть о том, что вообще встрял в эту тему, ибо наш с Вами разговор начинает сильно напоминать монолог М. Жванецкого
"Ваше здоровье?"


----------



## MAN (12 Сен 2014)

zet10 (12.09.2014, 15:24) писал:


> Конечно не будет он ничего менять, тем более он его уже давно продал.


 Вот Вам и конкретный ответ насчёт "чёрного автомобиля", Роман.


----------



## MAN (12 Сен 2014)

vev (12.09.2014, 15:32) писал:


> Кто как называет. Кто гобоем кличет, кто кларнетом. И то и то встречается в литературе.


Можете дать ссылку на литературный источник, где кларнетом назывался бы регистр, образованный голосами, стоящими на прямой деке? Просто лично я такого никогда не встречал, да и названия регистров "кларнет" и "фагот" по-моему даны за их сходство с тембром звучания соответствующих духовых инструментов, а такая тембровая окраска получается именно благодаря эффекту акустической камеры, т.е. благодаря повороту деки на 90 гр.


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2014)

Александр,
Вы правы, что кларнет и гобой, установленные в ломаной и прямой деке соответственно, звучат по-разному и именно поэтому так и называются. К сожалению, сейчас прямо так с ходу не нашел где я видел два кларнета в унисонном регистре. Видел точно, поэтому и написал таким образом. Скорее могу признать свою неправоту. Уж по крайней мере в данном инструмента это кларнет и гобой точно. Да и в большинстве книжек дано именно "кларнет" и "гобой". Sorry  

Что касается двух, настроенных в унисон голосов на прямодечном аккордеоне, то разницы в них нет. В любом самоучителе, к примеру Лушников 1991 г стр. 48, дается обычный прямодечный аккордеон (ну не былло тогда даже понятия о том, что бывает ломаная дека) и регистр "кларнет" и "кларнет + гобой". Правда в этом случае гобоем называют регистр, настроенный в разлив


----------



## Dc8 (29 Дек 2014)

С наступающим Вас!
Нет предложений по обмену инструментов?
Удачи!


----------



## vev (29 Дек 2014)

Dc8 (29.12.2014, 12:29) писал:


> С наступающим Вас!
> Нет предложений по обмену инструментов?
> Удачи!


Вы бы не заморачивались с обменом. Если не прокатило с Юрой или иными продавцами, то единственный вариант - это продажа аккордеона и покупка на эти деньги баяна. Вероятность обмена на несколько порядков ниже вероятности продажи. А уж купить, имея деньги, нет никаких проблем.


----------



## zet10 (29 Дек 2014)

Появился Баян "Пиджини",могу на него поменять.
Но в данном случае Вам придется немного доплатить,т.к по качеству голосов он на порядок выше упомянутого ниже "Хромо Супериора"


----------



## chernishev-e (12 Янв 2015)

*Dc8*, так что, продать не желаете?


----------



## zet10 (16 Июл 2015)

Появился баян " Scandalli-hromo VI", c цельнопланочным басом и голосами binci- professional,этот инструмент изготовлен по спец заказу.Если Вас еще интерисует вариант обмена,можем обсудить,возможна так же продажа.


----------



## nech (27 Июл 2015)




----------



## Dc8 (18 Фев 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Появился баян " Scandalli-hromo VI", c цельнопланочным басом и голосами binci- professional,этот инструмент изготовлен по спец заказу.Если Вас еще интерисует вариант обмена,можем обсудить,возможна так же продажа.


----------



## Dc8 (18 Фев 2016)

Да интересно! Давно не посещал форум, только увидел "вас".


----------



## zet10 (18 Фев 2016)

))... Естественно ,что инструмент давно уже продан. Сейчас могу предложить "Скандалли-Хромо Супериор", фото выкладываю,если будет интересно сделаю более подробные фото.


----------



## zet10 (18 Фев 2016)

Ох Господин Dc8, и разбередили Вы мне душу! Зачем Вы подняли эту тему?я уж забыл ее. ... Этот хромо действительно был ШЕДЕВРОМ!Зачем я его продал?. ...ВСЕ! Заканчиваю обмены и продажи уникальных инструментов!Хватит!


----------

